# 500 Nitro Rifle



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Built on a Remington action, 2 lb trigger, 24" muzzle braked barrel, nylon camo stock, 2 shot clip 1 in tube, 6 lb rifle, 2400 fps that prints 1" at 100 yds. with scope. Interested? 

Friend is working on finishing the first proto and almost ready for production. Awesome deer straight wall 3 shot rifle.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like it would be slightly overkill, but fun. Lol


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Overkill??? don't understand.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

A 6lb elephant rifle, nice. What's the recoil, about 100ft/lbs?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

doegirl said:


> A 6lb elephant rifle, nice. What's the recoil, about 100ft/lbs?


About the same as a 12 gauge slug gun. A whole lot less then a full house 45/70.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

We need pics.....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> We need pics.....



And a price


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I should have snapped a few while I was there but the "old" part kicked in and well... The price will probably be on the high side, custom rifles don't come cheap but I'll find out.

To be continued..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I got to shoot a 500 Nitro, in a side by side Jefferies. Gun weighed around 10lbs. It was not
pleasant to say the least. I broke gun open, only fired one. My dad was present and he made
some remarks about me being a sissy. Dad reloaded, he only shot one too. I have shot a lot
of 45/70, 458, 460, and some 505, 416. None came close to that 500 Nitro for recoil. I can't
imagine recoil from 6lb. 500.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Has a --------> Muzzle brake <------- all the difference in the world.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> Built on a Remington action, 2 lb trigger, 24" muzzle braked barrel, nylon camo stock, 2 shot clip 1 in tube, 6 lb rifle, 2400 fps that prints 1" at 100 yds. with scope. Interested?
> 
> Friend is working on finishing the first proto and almost ready for production. Awesome deer straight wall 3 shot rifle.


I don't believe the 500 Nitro is a legal cartridge for ohio deer guns.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

FAB said:


> I don't believe the 500 Nitro is a legal cartridge for ohio deer guns.


It's not legal deer cartridge in Ohio. With OAL of 500Nito, and Rim diameter, magazine slot, bolt
travel, ect- would be major custom project. You could get same results from using a belted magnum case and blowing it out to .50 cal. These old Nitros were bases on Cordite loads, and
have more volume than necessary for modern powder. Different strokes for different folks. There
are tons of 50 wildcats that would do same or better. In fact with magnum 700 action, only rebarrel
and carrier would be necessary. The deer cals in Ohio can be confusing. In description, it says
straight case, 38 minimum. Go a few more pages and it lists the cals that are legal. I hope the
DNR gets some better clarification.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think this is in anticipation of next years regs which would make it legal.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I don't find the straight case 38 minimum . Only in the Muzzleloader section is the .38 caliber or larger stated. I only find straight walled cartridge rifles in the following calibers. Seems pretty straight forward.


*Shotgun:* 10 gauge or smaller shotgun using one ball or one rifled slug per barrel (rifled shotgun barrels are permitted when using shotgun slug ammunition).
*Muzzleloading rifle:* .38 caliber or larger.
*Muzzleloading shotgun:* 10 gauge or smaller using one ball per barrel.
*Handgun:* With 5-inch minimum length barrel, using straight-walled cartridges .357 caliber or larger.
*Straight-walled cartridge rifles in the following calibers: *.357 Magnum, .357 Maximum, .38 Special, .375 Super Magnum, .375 Winchester, .38-55, .41 Long Colt, .41 Magnum, .44 Special, .44 Magnum, .444 Marlin, .45 ACP, .45 Colt, .45 Long Colt, .45 Winchester Magnum, .45 Smith & Wesson, .450 Marlin, .454 Casull, .460 Smith & Wesson, .45-70, .45-90, .45-110, .475 Linebaugh, .50-70, .50- 90, .50-100, .50-110, and .500 Smith & Wesson.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

ostbucks98 said:


> I think this is in anticipation of next years regs which would make it legal.


Have you herd rumors of new calibre regs? I have herd nothing yet. Their list for last years doesn't 
contain a lot of antique obsolete cals, but lists 41Colt- for witch I've never seen a rifle for. I sure 
there was some, but I don't know what they would have been. Sounds to me like they should set
limits by straight case and min / max cal, instead of listing individually. There is a truckload of old
straight cartridges that would meet the specs. Almost all the old Nitro cartridges would fall in this
bracket, not to mention hundreds of old American & foreign ones. Guys like me get a bigger kick
out of using one of these older guns than killing a deer. With compound bows, crossbows, rifled
shotgun barrels, hi tech MLs that use pellets & smokeless- it seems the traditional rifle Hunter gets
the dirty end of the stick when it comes to regs. 
I had a conversation with a warden one time in the 70s. I was telling him there should be Rifle
season in SE Ohio, being rough terrain like WVA. The main worry about rifles according to him
was population density and range of rifles. It would be dangerous in the other 3/4 of the state.
I could see this made some sense, one of few times I ever agreed with game warden. I know how
regulation process works. I just wish they had some knowledgable people to guide them on safe
cals with in their margin of safety. There are a lot of classic deer rifles that would fall in velocity
standards, but are less than 38 and not straight cased. From safety standpoint they wouldn't be
anymore dangerous than a 45/70.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Popspastime said:


> Built on a Remington action, 2 lb trigger, 24" muzzle braked barrel, nylon camo stock, 2 shot clip 1 in tube, 6 lb rifle, 2400 fps that prints 1" at 100 yds. with scope. Interested?
> 
> Friend is working on finishing the first proto and almost ready for production. Awesome deer straight wall 3 shot rifle.


It would be a fun piece to own but a pretty heavy hitter for whitetail, and a pretty costly shooter as well. If I was to pick up a custom bolt action in .500 Nitro I personally would prefer it weigh a couple pounds more and sport a very nicely finished American Walnut stock. I look at a caliber like this as a seldom hunted, ocassionally fired, keepsake type gun that should look and hold really well. Just my opinion, but it would be a cool piece as most in this caliber you will ever find are single or double guns, not bolt actions.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

They vote Feb 8th on new regulation that will read any straight walled cartridge from .357-.510 diameter. No more list. Really gonna open a lot of doors.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Any other new developements on cartridges? Rimmed, belted , ect? Can this be seen on line?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Not at this time


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

ostbucks98 said:


> They vote Feb 8th on new regulation that will read any straight walled cartridge from .357-.510 diameter. No more list. Really gonna open a lot of doors.


I can find no futher information on DNR site, can find no mention of new cartridge definitions. Saw
they had voted on pre posed regs, 2/8/17- to be final vote at meeting in March.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-informed/proposed-rule-changes-csi-review


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

So dangerous game rifles will be A-OK. Makes perfect sense. God forbid that anyone hunt with .243 or a .30-30. If it has manageable recoil and decent accuracy, it obviously must be made illegal.


ostbucks98 said:


> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-informed/proposed-rule-changes-csi-review


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I understand there has to be a practical limit on the calibres that are legal. Like Doegirl the way
they arrive at their specs is a mystery to me. Most straight case cartridges can be run 2300fps,
(Rifle Cartridges). The classic calibres 30/30-32win-35Rem, ect have about same velocity. The
reason for the restrictions are range. A lot of Ohians have little experience with deer hunting with
a rifle. I hear a lot


----------

